# Need some advice on purchasing a Lemond Arivee or Zurich



## Lemondpoprad (Jan 22, 2004)

Need some advice on a purchase. I was thinking about getting either a 2004 Lemond Arivee Ti bike or a 2003 Lemond Zurich all steel bike. I am 220pds. My question is it seems that the Zurich has the Pro 853 steel frame with ovalized down tube and the Arivee is seamless Ti which one is going to ride better for a bigger rider? I have never own a ti bike before. I have ridden Lemond's 853 Select before but not the Pro 853. Does the ovalizing down tubes make that much difference than from the 853 Select or is it just a marketing tool?

Last, the Arivee look to have a bigger down tube than the Zurich? Would this bigger down tube make it ride more like the Pro 853? The Arivee does not have ovalized down tubes.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I don't have any experience on the Ti Arivee but I own a 03 Zurich and I recommend this bike. I weigh 185 and race it pretty much every weekend. I ride it hard. I race it on Tues (training race) do a fast group ride on Wed and then race Saturday. 200 or so miles a week since May. So far no cracks. I cracked 2 Giant TCR carbons and a Aluminum Schwinn frame in the last 2 years.


----------

